# Is this the Most Bizarre Pairing??



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

My male Oscar and female Jaguar have laid eggs and are now tending to them together!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyone else ever have these two pair up? Any success in eggs hatching?


----------

